#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  Kingdom Come: Deliverance

## Assassin

This is a first-person role-playing game developed by Warhorse Studios, released on February 13, 2018 for PC, PS4 and Xbox One. Sometimes the game meets and it's amazing, but most of the time it does not happen. And sometimes, it seems he does not even want to be disappointed. A completely complete main search and a series of peripheral diversions give you about 60 to 70 hours in total.
*"Please install mods for your convenience."


Kingdom Come: Deliverance : Trailer

*

----------

